# V Maduros and More!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It's been a pretty good week but my cigar budget is blown until December!:frown: There are just so many sticks, so many deals - but so little time and $$$.

Along w/my coveted box of Oliva Serie V Maduros :dribble:- thanx to a tip from SVB! - I also picked up a box of Alec Bradley Maxx Traditionals from Famous and got the $50 'Burner' lighter as a freebie plus the Devil-Site got me for 2 fivers of IT Super Fuerte Belicosos ($9 ea.) and 2 fivers of these killer Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Salomons ($21 ea.).

I also scored some points with the wife. She fell in love with the lighter a few months back at CI so when I told her I could get a free one, she was all for it - and I got an extra box of cigars - WIN-WIN! That almost never happens!:lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice line up


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is an outstanding stack of tabacco there, and an awesome lighter. Nice job sir.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

The Vs look beautiful!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The burner is fantastic. It gives you a perfect lite every time. Cigars are to be envied


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the burner. Great sellection of smokes too


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome score.....let me know what you think about those V's. I've heard they need to rest a while before lighting.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> awesome score.....let me know what you think about those V's. I've heard they need to rest a while before lighting.


I'm fighting the temptation to light one up - but I think 2-4 weeks of rest will be the best thing to do. At least I can plan on having one at Thanksgiving!:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice score. Enjoy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

So what are you getting next week Mike? :lol:
Great pickups, enjoy.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups and I love the lighter!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rub it in!! Great haul


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice man!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice pickin's Mike and thanks to SVB for letting you know his secret---Smoking the Tempest as I type and freakin love it---can only imagine the V-maddy --


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul you got there!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That should keep you smoking for awhile and happy at the same time. Money can be replaced but a good smoke is a memory.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet looking haul


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome score Mike!! :eeek:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

great pick up ,also love the torch!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

When the wife says it is okay, that is a score


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick ups. i am jealous. How are those Maddy V's. Let us know


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll bet you enjoyed the maddie Serie V as much as I did.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

you have to be the luckiest man to have a wife like that!!!

Nice haul


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice haul


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Coop D said:


> you have to be the luckiest man to have a wife like that!!!


She tells me that all the time! :whip::ballchain::doh::lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice grab.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so awesome, great pick up!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pickup.


----------

